# Popeye???



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I GOT A GOOD LOOK AT ONE OF MY FEMALE MOLLIES BECAUSE SHE WAS SWIMMING KINDA CRAZY.. LIKE WOBBLY. I DON'T KNOW WHAT HAPPENED TO HER, BUT I SAW THAT ONE OF HER EYES WAS BULGING A LITTE BIT. I'M VERY CONFUSED. I HAD MY WATER CHECKED, STATS ARE FINE. I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND ( POOR THING. I ADDED SOME MELAFIX TO THE TANK, AS THE PET STORE SAID TO PUT IT IN THE TANK WITH ALL OF THEM, TO TREAT ALL SO THAT SOMETHING DOESN'T SPREAD, BUT OF COURSE I DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT IT, SO I JUST DID WHAT THEY SAID TO DO. THEY SEEMED LIKE THEY KNEW WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT. SO IS THERE ANYTHING ELSE I CAN DO FOR THIS, OR JUST THE 2 TSP FOR MY 20 GAL, EVERY DAY FOR 7 DAYS AND THEN AFTER ALL THE DOSES, JUST DO A 25% WATER CHANGE? ANY SUGGESTIONS WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. ALSO, IS POPEYE CONTAGIOUS?? BECAUSE MY FRY WERE IN THE BREEDER NET IN THE 10 GAL SHE WAS MOVED FROM?? I WAS AFRAID TO DO THE MELAFIX IN THERE BECAUSE I DONT KNOW ABOUT THE FRY AND I DONT SEE ANYTHING WRONG WITH THE FRY EITHER.. PLEASE HELP  TAKE CARE
~JAMIE


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

When you say your water tested fine does that mean Ammonia 0, NitrIte 0 and NitrAte less than 10ppm? What's the temperature in the tank? What other tankmates do you have with the molly? 

As to the treatment with MelaFix, I haven't had good luck with that. I know a lot of smart people who have, and I know Jack Wattley recommends it, but it just hasn't done the trick for me. I don't remember it saying that it even treats pop-eye, but if it does then swell.  Just follow the directions on the bottle.

When you have a sick fish, it's always better to quarantine them to prevent spreading the disease.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

yes the water stats were fine. meaning ammonia 0 etc.. at the time there wasn't any other fish in the tank with it in the 10 gal, except the breeder net with my babies in it. the only thing new that i've put into my tank is a bubble bar. she hasn't been bumped into anything etc.. so i have no idea. the temp in the tank stays between 78 and 80


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, it's good that everything in your tank is in order. Have you had the fish for a while? If it is new, the stress from the move may still be an issue. If not, then I'm out of ideas.

One other thing...do you add aquarium salt to your tank? Mollies appreciate some aquarium salt in their water...about 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. Make sure it is aquarium salt, not just table salt. 

That's all I've got for the moment. Keep us posted on how your fish does. Hopefully the MelaFix will do its job and you'll have a happy, healthy fish in no time.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

the tank has aquarium salt in it. but the last time i put aquarium salt in the tank was about 2 weeks ago.. maybe a little less. how often should i do the salt in the tank?? and also, with the melafix, i shouldnt do the partial water change until the 7 days is up right? or is it ok to do my weekly water change now? i'm so new at this  thanks
~jamie


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Regardless of how long you are in the hobby, there are always more questions.  

For the aquarium salt, the salt does not dissipate, so you replace salt only for the water you change. So if you do a 50% water change, that's 10 gallons, so you would add 2 tablespoons of aquarium salt.

As to your medication, I would continue the treatment through the full 7 days before changing the water. If that makes your water changes a few days late, it shouldn't be a problem at all.

I hope that helps. Feel free to ask if I can be of any further help.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I GREATLY APPRECIATE IT  I'LL WAIT THE FULL 7 DAYS AND ON DAY 8 I'LL DO A WATER CHANGE OF 25 % LIKE THE LABEL SAYS. AND I'LL JUST GO AHEAD AND ADD THE SALT ALSO WHEN I DO THE WATER CHANGE.  I'LL KEEP THIS UPDATED. TAKE CARE
~JAMIE


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

Also, What Would Make Her Swim Kinda Wobbly. She Swims A Little Faster Like She's On Drugs Lol That Was Before The Melafix. Actually, That's What Made Me Look Real Closely At Her. Im Kinda Puzzled


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Popeye is not contagious at all so you dont have to worry about that. Also if its one eye it might be due to agression from another fish...that also might explain the wobbly swimming. If shes swimming fast she is probably trying to avoid one (or some) if the fish in the tank.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

the mollies eye has went down *not bulging* but i guess i should keep treating for the full 7 days, so i know for sure it's alright. just kinda amazing.


----------

